# EMD -- Can this be correct???



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Any EMD experts out there?

A Wikipedia article states that EMD produced only 14 FP45 diesels from initial and final purchase orders totalling 19...ATSF ordering the 14 and CB&Q ordering 5 but then cancelling...That seems greatly low in number for any "new" production including an alteration of the SD45 that was already in production.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro-Motive_Diesel

TIA

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Like Abe Lincoln said, "if it is on the internet, it has to be true."


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

The number may be correct........that was right at the end of the passenger era, so they didn't have a chance to produce a lot. But I know The Milwaukee Road had a number of FPs that ran with the UP "cities" trains. Maybe they picked up the cancelled CB&Q locos, but locos aren't generally made till just before delivery, so it's unlikely EMD built 5 and then had the order cancelled. And it seems odd that there's no mention of the Milwaukee Road since they were the only railroad, except ATSF to own FPs. They owned 5 (the CB&Q 5?) so 19 total for 2 railroads is certainly possible.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If wikipedia is accurate, total production was only 14 total units. 

"Santa Fe purchased nine of the locomotives (road numbers 100 through 108), and the Milwaukee Road bought five for its passenger service (road numbers 1 through 5). Reportedly, Illinois Central Railroad was considering an order for five FP45s as well EMD order #5742, serial #s 34952-34956, but canceled it. Such low production was feasible and profitable for EMD since the locomotive was fundamentally just a re-clothed SDP45."

Taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_FP45

Carl


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

MRLdave, Kwikster, et al...

Certainly, as MRLdave has stated, the end of the passenger train era was the deciding factor for the extremely low production and when coupled with the specific request of Santa Fe for largely cosmetic considerations, the demand for a cowl version of the SD45 powerplant with steam generators, electric generators and auxillary air compressors, etc., was virtually non existent...But a little further research shows that the concept of the FP45 was of particular interest for freight operations in the upper lattitudes where ice and snow were prevalent in the months of late fall, winter and early spring...And that concept resulted in 86 orders for F45's, a considerable number ordered by Pacific Northern and then later after merge and consolidation by Burlington Northern, in addition to others...Purchases motivated largely by safety precautions for operating crews as they had direct access to the engine compartment without having to walk atop ice and snow laden walkways aside of the hood of SD's and GP's, for example.

The journey through life of the nine Santa Fe FP45's is a reasonably long one and interesting with a lot of twists and turns, repaints, reconditioning, and buying and selling of the individual units.

My curiosity, ignorance and intitial disbelief, coupled with my subsequent research was simply motivated by my interest in ATSF as a railfan and now as a modeler, having just acquired two HO scale Athearn FP45's in R-Y-S War Bonnet colors...Certainly the most unique and most colorful of diesels in my modest collection of locos.

Note to Carl: The quote by Sagan is interesting and might be expected when you consider all that he was exposed to in his lifetime as a astro scientist...But for me, I am of a much simpler mind...I may not know a lot about electrical science throughout the Universe but the one thing that I do know is electricity brews my coffee hot, cooks my meals as it furnishes the power to my microwave, and makes my trains run...That said, life is good!

Thanks to all for your input!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, UP, SP


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The info given by Kwickster Carl is correct according to "Diesel Locomotives:The First 50 Years"
written by Louis Marre and published by Kalmbach,page 127.


----------

